# Save the best for last (Traditional Way)



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

When I was a kid,my eyes opened up about this bicycle brand that mostly my uncle and older cousins riding. I’ve seen them cleaning the bike right after every ride,dont really care why, as for a child thinking is that, they’re really enjoying caring for it..Now I just realized that I’m following their footsteps of becoming a cyclist as well, had few bikes come and go but seems that the brand that I’ve grew up with is missing, so in pursuit of happiness of what bike I really wanted to add on my stable(I have two other bikes already btw.) I decided to follow the tradition that flows in my blood. And here it is ,my final chapter of collecting.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Very sexy!!


Looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, congratuations on your decision. IMO you're going forward with arguably the best frame on the planet.

The only comment i'd make at this point is that your bars have a huge drop. It will make you raise the stem position to keep the drop position comfortable and useful, or you can drop the stem down and suffer needlessly,

Most modern bars have far less drop and work better with modern frame fitting. Consider the 3T Ergonovas.


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

congratulations!!! Awesome bike!!! WOuld you mind if I ask... where did you order? I'd like to get one myself, I'm particularly interested in the ADAR paint scheme. thanks


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks ,,I got it from twohubs.com, your cycling boutique! - 877.480.2453 is the best deal on the planet,,



3MC said:


> congratulations!!! Awesome bike!!! WOuld you mind if I ask... where did you order? I'd like to get one myself, I'm particularly interested in the ADAR paint scheme. thanks


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations! Totally amazing! I agree with the comment that the drops look a little severe, but you will soon tweak / modify as need be. Wow, that is one amazing frame. Is it a 2013? Also, what groupo will be used to complete the setup? Curious also how you like the Enve stem on board -- truly a setup suitable for the most extreme demands you can deliver! I have a New C59 2013 that is in Chicago and shipping to Denver tomorrow. So stoked I can hardly contain myself. Let us know how the build finishes and how she rides... Incredible... Good riding...


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm hard.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

HHmm,,I got the compact bar and Enve specs say 127mm drop compare to 144 on standard,,looks like a photo shot angle effect,,ill double check the bar tomorrow..the stem really matched the 2013 matte frame finish so thats a plus,,my group gonna be full super record ti crank,,its 10.7 lbs right now,still more parts missing..



colorider7 said:


> Congratulations! Totally amazing! I agree with the comment that the drops look a little severe, but you will soon tweak / modify as need be. Wow, that is one amazing frame. Is it a 2013? Also, what groupo will be used to complete the setup? Curious also how you like the Enve stem on board -- truly a setup suitable for the most extreme demands you can deliver! I have a New C59 2013 that is in Chicago and shipping to Denver tomorrow. So stoked I can hardly contain myself. Let us know how the build finishes and how she rides... Incredible... Good riding...


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

bon_gabs said:


> HHmm,,I got the compact bar and Enve specs say 127mm drop compare to 144 on standard,,looks like a photo shot angle effect,,ill double check the bar tomorrow..the stem really matched the 2013 matte frame finish so thats a plus,,my group gonna be full super record ti crank,,its 10.7 lbs right now,still more parts missing..


Yes, could be a photo effect. And hats off on the Super Record ti crank -- that will be so sick... What an amazing build... Again, congrats!


----------



## austke (Jan 14, 2012)

Great Frame, love it, and Awesome wheel too!!!
Love to see fiunished build.


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

SERIOUSLY----*forget* the campy ti crank, and go straight to the THM Clavicular. for few hundred dollars extra, its all worth it.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah,,Ive seen one Clavicular with rotor q-rings so sweet looking crank,,


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Team C59*

Congrats !!
Looks Fantastic
Great Minds think alike, My 52S just arrived at the shop.
Hopefully build completed for the weekend
Pics will follow.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

What you think? White or Black decals on the wheels?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Team C59*

Im going with ZIPP 404 Firecrest with white decals, white bar tape and white hoods.
Carbon Deda bar and blsck stem


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

bon_gabs said:


> What you think? White or Black decals on the wheels?


white decals
get rid of that Campy Ti crank and go THM Clavicular
get rid of that Campy brakes and go with EE Brakes (or THM ones)

It's almost there...but not not yet.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Agreed -- white decals...


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Sloping Build*

Here you Go C59 Sloping 52S


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

Mulowe said:


> Here you Go C59 Sloping 52S


Deda cockpit looks great with that bike


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:



russd32 said:


> I'm hard.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Seat and bar tape color should match please. 

Come on now, that's basic stuff :frown2:


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Mulowe said:


> Here you Go C59 Sloping 52S


Amazing! The Zipps look great on that bike.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*We will just have to disagree*

Seems to me Europecar would disagree also.
Mais Oui


----------

